
C Pre-Processor Magic - turrini
http://jhnet.co.uk/articles/cpp_magic
======
wolfgang42
The article also links to a file cpp_magic.h[1] which uses and expands upon
the techniques the article describes, and is really quite well explained by
the comments.

[1]:
[https://github.com/18sg/uSHET/blob/master/lib/cpp_magic.h](https://github.com/18sg/uSHET/blob/master/lib/cpp_magic.h)

